# Where to get this connector for a Honda EU2000?



## wrybread (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm trying to build an in-line kill switch for my Honda EU 2000. I don't imagine anyone knows where I might be able to find the connectors in the attached pictures?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I tried looking through Google images of Molex connectors, but didn't notice anything that look like yours, sadly. 

Much nicer to find the actual connectors, of course. But if you can't determine what those are, you *could* cut them off and install your own connectors of choice. Or splice into the wires, leaving these connectors in-place (if you needed them in the future), and add separate connectors of your choice. 

You have me curious now, what are you looking to do/add? Something like an Emergency Stop button? The main control knob serves to kill the ignition when switched off, so just curious what you have in mind. Always interested to learn.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Those look like standard #90 Honda/Suzuki/etc. connectors used on many different models of power equipment, including motorcycles, snow blowers and generators. Here is a link to them on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pins-090...314936?hash=item2133395078:g:CUkAAMXQQQhRcQiM


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Hutch mountain makes the switch and plug setup your looking for, at about $12.00, to me its easier to just getting there kit, comes with new stickers also


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's a link for the Hutch Mountain switch and connector.

https://hutchmountain.com/products....Eu2000i-Honda-Generator/p/78797767/category=0
Probably a little pricy but it looks good installed and works great. I converted my two 2 EU2000 generators to propane last year and that kit is part of the greater conversion kit.


----------

